# prinzipielle Frage zu Datenbanken und jars ...



## myjday (19. Feb 2010)

Hallo,

angenommen ich erstelle ein Java-Programm, das auf eine lokale Java Derby Datenbank zugreift.
Gehen wir davon aus, dass es funktioniert (theoretisch, ich weiss ...)

Wenn ich diese kleine Anwendung als JAR-File weitergeben will - ....

.. ist die Datenbank dann automatisch dabei (im JAR-integriert) oder muss der der meine Anwendung
ausprobieren will ebenfalls eine Derby-Datenbank am Laufen haben?

Gruß,
myjday


----------



## frapo (20. Feb 2010)

Wenn Du Deiner Anwendung die betreffende Derby-Jar mitgibst, braucht der User kein Derby auf seinem Rechner 'laufen' haben.

Ein Tutorial gibt es hier: Apache Derby Tutorial.

Nutze auch mal die Forensuche, da dürftest Du eine Menge dazu finden - Stichwort emebedded-DB. Ob Derby, H2, HSQLDB und wie sie alle heißen, dass Prinzip ist immer sehr ähnlich. 

Gruß
frapo


----------



## myjday (20. Feb 2010)

... danach habe ich gesucht!

Gruß,
myjday


----------

